# Ode to Mt Baker



## snowbiss (Dec 23, 2007)

*baker*

mighty mighty baker oh how i shudder when i think of you


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

Best opening day I remember, bottomless powder all day.


----------

